# High DEWA Bills



## Carlozz (Sep 15, 2009)

Anyone with higher than normal DEWA bills?

Mine is 40% higher than normal and we know that we have not used more than the previous month. Wonder whats happening? 

and to have it checked also it appears we need to pay them!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

My bill for the last month is just about double what I normally pay which is all the more surprising as in the last 5 weeks I have only spent 4 days in the apartment. It is obviously just a money raising scheme and another hidden tax on ex-pats very much like the mystery fines you get for supposed lane violations and parking. One of my friends got 2 black points and a fine for a lane violation whilst he was in the middle of a 3 week holiday in Canada. 
As we say at work TANGO INDIA DELTA, THIS IS DUBAI!!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Same here. Our bill has also increased last month. Still waiting for the new one to see if it was a system problem as stated in another thread on here a while back.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I had the same prob last month as well. I was actually racking my brains trying to figure out why the bill was so high considering I hadn't increased my usage and am barely at home!


----------



## Sean_C (Oct 20, 2009)

You are not the only one. Check this special page that has been created by some concerned user adressing DEWA's overbilling in September 2009
My DEWA bill increased in September 09 by a crazy amount for no reason! | Facebook


----------



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

Sean_C said:


> You are not the only one. Check this special page that has been created by some concerned user adressing DEWA's overbilling in September 2009
> My DEWA bill increased in September 09 by a crazy amount for no reason! | Facebook


The facebook page is blocked. I'm o'seas at the moment so its either a forum block or our 'good old boys' in their ivory towers (palaces) have come all over sensitive again when being sprung!:eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DEWA changed systems from their old Oracle platform to SAP and this went live in September, apparently they are aware of the problems and are trying to fix it.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Erm, yeah! If trying to fix it involves telling you it might be a meter problem and sending out an engineer who they will bill you for if they find that your meter is working, which of course it is!! Thereby ripping you off all over again.


----------



## Carlozz (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah its a rip off; the engineer came in today & said its because of last ID holidays the chaps didnt come for checking so the bill is for 39 days.. still its too much.. I know another chap who normally pays 400 bucks- had a bill of 900 + ..incidently he was outa the country for 5 weeks. so its a universal jack-up..


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Odd thing...................my DEWA was a lot more last month (AED2300), yet this month less than AED800.

Maybe it has been adjusted to account for their errors last month.....who knows


----------



## Sean_C (Oct 20, 2009)

my October bill is as bad as my september one. I bet DEWA is getting back at me for complaining!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The walls have ears lol


----------



## consideringit2009 (Feb 3, 2009)

Funnily enough, just heard this being discussed on Dubai Eye on the way home. DEWA issued a denial that prices have gone up amidst the complaints received...


----------



## Sean_C (Oct 20, 2009)

and I bet they seem to maintain status quo on the billing to cover up this error. Amazingly how the heck did they get the meter to run faster than earlier?


----------

